
A back door to iOS has been found by Cellbrite - nsnick
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2019/06/16/apple-iphone-ipad-security-warning-ios-12-iphone-xs-max-xr/#639775223641
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20193808](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20193808)

